# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Elisabeth Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Elisabeth Ziekenhuis
Gentsesteenweg 132
Sijsele 

Bezoek de website van Elisabeth Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Elisabeth Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## rietjeskien

Hallo
ik ben al 4 x in az alma (zo heet het nu) opgenomen
3x operatie schouder en 1 x dubbele nekhernia
het medisch team is zeer vriendelijk en behulpzaam
ik zou het aan iedereen aanraden (indien nodig natuurlijk)
ik heb al veel minder goeie ervaringen met ziekenhuizen gehad
hier in az alma tel je als mens niet als nummer
nu ben ik sedert 2 weken bezig in het revalidatiecentrum van sijsele(az alma)
ook heel vriendelijk en begaan met de mensen

----------

